# FS: (AT set) 2008 Karhu Jak 186 / Fritschi Freeride+ (M) / Black Diamond STS $450



## mattlucas (Sep 30, 2009)

Skis have about 25-35 days. Bindings 65. 

These were primarily my powder skis for last season. Wood core, but still light enough to tour and bomber bases. 90mm wide, very similar to the Line Prophet 90s. Not so much side cut, they ski like a fatter traditional ski. No quivering at speed, floats in pow, a real all mountain board. 

I would keep them but they are a little long for me in the trees and bumps and i need to thin my quiver. They do those things fine, and otherwise I really liked to open them up on groomers and (think mach ten on grinder into downspout) on steeper bowls and rip powder in them though. If they were 178s I would keep them for years and years, but the near 30m turn radius is a little long for me.  However, I only weigh 140 pounds, so I think this would be perfect for someone north of 150 and a little taller than me. 

Top sheets are very clean with normal type damage. 

Bases are in really good shape. I took the pictures with the flash for dramatic effect to show exactly how "bad" they are. I dripped some ptex in at the end of last season when i detensioned the bindings. Most of what you see are just light scratches - there was only one significant dent in the bases, and i don't think it went to the core from a May slog in summit county. 

I tried to be as detailed / brutal as possible with the pictures, so you could see what i'm talking about. Basically, they could use a tune from a real shop. 

They've only been shop tuned once professionally, and only have that one mount.

Bindings are scratched from two seasons. They work fine, keep you in when there supposed to and release when they're supposed to. these are the pluses, better and newer than the white and grey ones that have been going on ebay used for near $200. 

Most of the cosmetic damage is around the tips of the skis (scuffing only) are from my skins which are a little beaten up there. The skins are now electrical taped to prevent further scuffing along the tip loops, and work fine. There is some minor fraying along the edge, but that happens. 

I believe it to be a great setup for someone who wants an East Coast pow ski or a BC / all mountain setup.... the fritschis are definitely great to have on when lifts go on wind hold, swapping boots, etc. 

Hit me up with questions, comments, concerns, requests for pictures etc. 
Would prefer to drop off en route from NYC to the MRV but can also ship.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 30, 2009)

What is the BSL that these bindings accommodate?

-w


----------



## mattlucas (Sep 30, 2009)

280 - 330 bsl.


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn, this is a phenomenal deal.  I already have a FR setup though.  Now if they had Dynafits on them....


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 11, 2009)

Bump.  Are those what are considered a "randonee" binding?  Can't see how/where the heel would "lock-in".  Looks like a nice option for kicking around the slack-country without the need for another boot purchase.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> Bump.  Are those what are considered a "randonee" binding?  Can't see how/where the heel would "lock-in".  Looks like a nice option for kicking around the slack-country without the need for another boot purchase.


Yes. Freerides utilize a heel piece connected to the toe piece with a metal bar. the metal bar gets locked down using a lever under/over/around the bar that doubles as a heel elevator. As Marc mentioned, this is a great price if there is still life in those skins. Alpine boots can be used with freerides.


----------

